# Hat das Gentoo Wiki nur noch Probleme?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Irgendwie traurig, aber kann es sein, dass das Gentoo Wiki nur noch dauerhaft offline ist? Ich kann es fast nie erreichen. Die letzen zwei Monate wars sehr selten erreichbar ...

----------

## Necoro

Hmm? - In der letzten Zeit ist sie immer verfügbar wenn ich sie brauche ... =)

Vllt hast du auch so ein komisches Erlebnis wie ich mit dem FF: der FF kam nicht auf eine Seite - während andere Browser sie ohne Probleme abrufen konnten  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Wenn ich in den letzten Tagen, besonders gestern und heute, da mal was nachschauen wollte, kam ich nie drauf. (ja, ich nehme Firefox) 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Necoro

Sprechen wir auch alle über das gleiche? www.gentoo-wiki.com ?

----------

## Louisdor

Yes!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## bbgermany

<- keine Probleme auch mit FF.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei mir ist das Teil auch nur sporadisch da. Ist eigentlich immer weg, wenn mans gerade mal brauchen täte.

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich muss auch gestehen das "es" in der letzten zeit mal wieder des öfteren weg ist. ich weiß auch nicht was die da mal wieder treiben. meistens ist die url dann aber nach ein paar stunden wieder zu erreichen, ist nur nervig und peinlich wenn man zb gerade bei einem unbekannten computer gentoo installiert und man dann mal zb. flott die "safe cflags" nachsehen möchte :-/

allerdings sollte es doch keinen unterschied machen welchen browser man verwendet oder sehe ich das falsch? wenn ein webserver nicht erreichbar ist dann ist er nicht erreichbar! basta!

----------

## schachti

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> meistens ist die url dann aber nach ein paar stunden wieder zu erreichen, ist nur nervig und peinlich wenn man zb gerade bei einem unbekannten computer gentoo installiert und man dann mal zb. flott die "safe cflags" nachsehen möchte :-/

 

Ich zitiere dazu mal einen Tipp aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532769.html, der natürlich nicht nur mit dem gentoo-wiki, sondern auch mit vielen anderen Seiten funktioniert:

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> as long as you can't reach the "unofficial" wiki, try google cache:
> 
> e.g. http://www.google.com/search?strip=1&q=cache:http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Portage_alternative_-_Paludis

 

----------

## ConiKost

Wenn bei mir der Google Cache gehen würde.

Wenn ich (nur bei dem Gentoo Wiki passiert das) was aus dem Google Cache laden will, kann ich gut 20 Minuten warten bis der was hat.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Wenn bei mir der Google Cache gehen würde.
> 
> Wenn ich (nur bei dem Gentoo Wiki passiert das) was aus dem Google Cache laden will, kann ich gut 20 Minuten warten bis der was hat.

 

genau das ist das problem an dem google cache. man weiß vorher nie obs funktioniert oder nicht. da kann man nur ausprobieren.

aber weiß einer genaueres warum das wiki so häufig down ist? ich mein mich zu erinnern das vor einiger zeit mal eine sicherheitslücke entdeckt worden ist woraufhin manche gentoo seiten offline geschickt worden sind. ist das immernoch ein thema?

mfg

----------

## schachti

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich mein mich zu erinnern das vor einiger zeit mal eine sicherheitslücke entdeckt worden ist woraufhin manche gentoo seiten offline geschickt worden sind.

 

Du meinst sicherlich die Probleme mit packages.gentoo.org - gentoo-wiki.com hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das ist ein privates Projekt.

Ich hatte übrigens noch keine Probleme mit dem Google Cache, und auch das gentoo-wiki scheint nur dann auszufallen, wenn ich es gerade nicht brauche.   :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich glaube es war das deutsche Gentoo Wiki, das wegen eines Hacks kurz offline war und ein paar Daten flöten gingen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich mein mich zu erinnern das vor einiger zeit mal eine sicherheitslücke entdeckt worden ist woraufhin manche gentoo seiten offline geschickt worden sind. 
> 
> Du meinst sicherlich die Probleme mit packages.gentoo.org - gentoo-wiki.com hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das ist ein privates Projekt.
> 
> Ich hatte übrigens noch keine Probleme mit dem Google Cache, und auch das gentoo-wiki scheint nur dann auszufallen, wenn ich es gerade nicht brauche.  

 

du hast vollkommen recht! es war nicht das wiki sondern packages.gentoo.org!

das zum thema "macht der suggestion" und die sicht aus einem bestimmten blickwinkel, das ist genauso wie "warum ist es nie besetzt wenn man sich verwählt hat?" (bei alten telefonen wo es noch keinen wahlspeicher gab...)

----------

## samsonus

zu dem thema faellt mir wieder ein, es sollte doch ein offizielles Wiki geben. gibt es da was neues, was ich verpasst hab???

----------

## sirro

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Wenn ich (nur bei dem Gentoo Wiki passiert das) was aus dem Google Cache laden will, kann ich gut 20 Minuten warten bis der was hat.

 

Manchmal hilft es die "nur-text"-variante aus dem Cache zu nehmen. Das geht natürlich nur wenn der Browser bis dahin schon gerendert hat.

Keine Ahnung ob das beim Wiki geht.

----------

## hitachi

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich glaube es war das deutsche Gentoo Wiki, das wegen eines Hacks kurz offline war und ein paar Daten flöten gingen.

 Auf http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Pagesteht folgendes: *Quote:*   

> 2007-12-14 - Wiki Database Server Hacked
> 
> On Wednesday Dec 12th late in the evening (very late I might add) someone gained access to the wiki database server and deleted a large number of files, most notably the database files for a number of tables in the wiki databases.

 

----------

## Evildad

Jetzt scheint es wohl nen neuen Server zu geben   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo-Wiki.com is moving to a new server. Please be patient. I plan for the wiki to be back up around 7:00 PM Est. The language wiki's will be up shortly there after.
> 
> Thanks for your patience - mikevalstar@gmail.com 

 

----------

## schachti

Siehe auch im englischen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=4949024#4949024.

----------

## nikaya

Weiss eigentlich jemand wie der Stand beim geplanten Wiki vom Förderverein Gentoo e.V. ist?

Siehe:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4192681.html#4192681

----------

## ChrisJumper

2008-03-10 - New Wiki Server

 *Quote:*   

> Well we've upgraded again, this time to a dual quad core Xeon box with a larger hard drive and proper raid backup. I'm still in the process of moving all the language wikis so please bear with me. If your language's wiki is still down please hold on it should be up soon.
> 
> If any of the wiki admins or a helpful user for any of the other languages wants to get ahold of me, that would be greatly appreciated. my contact info is on my profile page

 

Stand heute auf Englischen Wiki-Seite.

@nikaya

Ich denke es ist nicht so leicht ein neues Wiki aufzubauen, sofern es gentoo-wiki.com gibt, es sich etablierte und auch bei den Usern seine Akzeptanz gefunden hat. Am "bequemsten" wäre es jeden Artikel zu kopieren, aber das stößt auf rechtliche Probleme. Des weiteren fehlen Schlichtweg die User die beides nutzen bzw. Pflegen. Man könnte allerdings schon ein Wiki zur Verfügung stellen damit Autoren von "neuen" Artikeln sie in beide wikis posten. Allerdings frage ich mich wie nützlich dies sein würde.

Interessant fände ich ein offizielles Wiki, parallel zu den Dokumentationen, welche mit überarbeiteten Artikeln von gentoo-wiki.com aufwarten. Allerdings müsste es dann eine Kooperation zwischen dem Urheber von gentoo-wiki.com und dem Förderverein geben. Aktuelle und ausführliche Artikel findet man dann auf gentoo-wiki.com und Kompakte überarbeitete "Stable"-Artikel auf "wiki.gentoo.de".

Eine große Stärke von Gentoo sind nun mal die ausführlichen Dokumentationen und es wäre schade wenn deren Qualität unter den Wikis leiden würden. Allerdings habe ich pers. das Gefühl die deutschen Dokumentationen setzen langsam Staub an. Zum Beispiel dieser Link auf dieDokumentation zur System Administration ist bestimmt schon seit 1/2 Jahr defekt.

Ich für meinen Teil finde die Dokumentationen wesentlich ansprechender als die Wikis. Allerdings sind die Wikis weniger Professionell, dafür aber mehr auf den User-Bezogen. Man kann doch wunderbar schmöckern, Basteln und ausprobieren (Damals: Wie installiert man XGL).

Außerdem findet man auch den ein oder andren Hinweis, wenn man auf ein Problem trifft ohne mühsam die Foren durchsuchen zu müssen. Beispiel: Wie richtet man fbsplash/fbcondecor ab dem Kernel 2.6.23 ein.

Es liest sich auch bequemer als ein Forum-Howto-Thread, wenn z.B zwischendrin interessante Dinge vermerkt wurden. Als wenn man bei einem Thread durch Kommentare von mehr als 10 Seiten Blättern muss.

----------

## nikaya

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @nikaya
> 
> Ich denke es ist nicht so leicht ein neues Wiki aufzubauen, sofern es gentoo-wiki.com gibt, es sich etablierte und auch bei den Usern seine Akzeptanz gefunden hat. Am "bequemsten" wäre es jeden Artikel zu kopieren, aber das stößt auf rechtliche Probleme. Des weiteren fehlen Schlichtweg die User die beides nutzen bzw. Pflegen. Man könnte allerdings schon ein Wiki zur Verfügung stellen damit Autoren von "neuen" Artikeln sie in beide wikis posten. Allerdings frage ich mich wie nützlich dies sein würde.

 

Über Sinn und Zweck noch eines Wikis wollte ich auch nicht reden.Und die Probleme die sich stellen legt Think4UrS11 ja auch dar.Es hat mich nur interessiert ob da noch etwas in Planung ist (ist ja noch sticky-fiziert) oder bereits konkrete Schritte unternommen wurden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Über Sinn und Zweck noch eines Wikis wollte ich auch nicht reden.Und die Probleme die sich stellen legt Think4UrS11 ja auch dar.Es hat mich nur interessiert ob da noch etwas in Planung ist (ist ja noch sticky-fiziert) oder bereits konkrete Schritte unternommen wurden.

 

Sagen wir mal so, die Maschine existiert, Wiki-SW ist installiert aber viel mehr leider auch nicht.

Kam nie richtig ans Laufen, u.a. weil ich ungefähr seit August bis Unterkante Oberlippe in Arbeit stecke und sich nie eine richtig schlagkräftige Truppe zusammenfand die sich dessen annahm (z.B. im einfachsten Fall eine 1:1-Synchronisierung mit gentoo-wiki.com aufzusetzen oder wenigstens des dt. Wikis dort).

Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann ist Mike Valstar (Inhaber von gentoo-wiki.com) durchaus nicht abgeneigt beide Server zu syncen.

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sagen wir mal so, die Maschine existiert, Wiki-SW ist installiert aber viel mehr leider auch nicht.
> 
> Kam nie richtig ans Laufen, u.a. weil ich ungefähr seit August bis Unterkante Oberlippe in Arbeit stecke und sich nie eine richtig schlagkräftige Truppe zusammenfand die sich dessen annahm (z.B. im einfachsten Fall eine 1:1-Synchronisierung mit gentoo-wiki.com aufzusetzen oder wenigstens des dt. Wikis dort).
> ...

 

Das ist ja eine konkrete Aussage.Danke Think4UrS11.

----------

## think4urs11

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Das ist ja eine konkrete Aussage

 

Hattest du etwas anderes erwartet?  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

kann es sein, dass es ein haufen Artikel im Gentoo-Wiki nicht mehr gibt?

Ich habe nach einem Artikel ueber FBSPLASH und LIRC gesucht doch leider

nichts gefunden.

Irgendwie ist das schlecht, da im Forum meistens Links nach Gentoo-Wiki stehen

und diese nicht mehr existieren.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## ScytheMan

jup, gab einige technische probleme mit dem server. jetzt sollen alle artikel neu erstellt werden.

hier findest du ein backup vom alten wiki, evtl. ist dort dabei was du suchst:

http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/

(auch wenn ich bei Seiten mit Umlauten keine Seiten aufrufen kann :/ )

----------

